# A Few Trout from this Weekend, My biggest Brook Trout



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Caught with the cheap 6$ 5 pack of spinners from Walmart. However... I must say the steel used on the spinners doesn't spring back so after each fish you need to bend them back straight.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I enjoyed the singing the most  But do you have a pic of the lure?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Too sweet. Cant wait to get back to the U.P. in July. Haven't decided where yet. Never fished the east side.


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice trout and videos. Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

MontcalmCounty said:


> I enjoyed the singing the most  But do you have a pic of the lure?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There is just something magical about being in the woods with a monster brookie tugging on your rod that just makes you break into song...:lol:


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome fish man!!! Just killin me though, I won't be up until August. Can't freakin' wait


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

That gets me fired up! Heading to the Keweenaw Thursday! But stopping at Muskallonge lake for three days first. Going to fish around there first. Going to be up there for a few weeks!


----------

